# keygen Befehl in HTML5



## Captain Nordend (29. April 2012)

Hallo beisammen,

weiß jemand von Euch, wie der HTML5-Befehl keygen genau funktioniert, und / oder gibt es ein Beispiel dafür. Ich habe zwar auch schon einige Beispiel gefunden, würde aber gerne sehen, was da genau funktioniert.
Ein Anwendungsbeispiel, bei dem ich nur einen Button klicke, und der mir dann einen endlosen Schlüssel liefert nützt mir nicht wirklich etwas.
Ich würde gerne sehen (und verstehen), was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Danke im Voraus,
Capt. Nordend


----------



## SpiceLab (29. April 2012)

Schlüsselgenerierung für sichere Datenübertragung beschreibt den Vorgang detaillierter.


----------

